# Social Anxiety UBC



## JBlue (Jul 13, 2008)

I came across this site while surfing the web.
http://www.interpersonallab.psych.ubc.ca/I think it would really help talking to people in the same situation.
I'm going to join the group when I am physically able to. I've recently had back surgery, and I can not drive until the end of July. as soon as I can I will attend the group classes.


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

If you have gone and had a good experience, or if anyone else has gone to this clinic through their experimental social anxiety treatment at the UBC Social Anxiety Interpersonal Lab, either reply to this message or send me a private message if you can to tell me how it went, I am dieing to know!.


----------

